# Shelf life of Gulp Shrimp



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a shelf life for the Gulp products? I brought a large container of Gulp Shimp about 16 months ago and have some left. They have been in the orginial juice and in an air tight container. Also, I have some older bags of Gulp that I have not opened will they still be good? 

I don't mind replacing them but don't want to throw good stuff away. 

Jim


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think that as long as they are in the "juice" they should be good.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught a sheepshead a month ago on a 3-year-old, opened Gulp crab. Still had plyability, still stunk and still caught a fish.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

My experience is, that when over 6 onghts or so, and exposed to heat, whether opened or not, the juice turns an orangish color instead of the normal lite yellow.

I keep mine in a cooler on ice in the boat,and they seem to keep better and aremore 'supple" if thats the word.


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

I havesomeoldgulps andhave never had a problem with thembut i beleive that the pearl white will darken somewhat after a long time in the juice


----------



## mistout2 (Nov 7, 2008)

I,m not sure just how familiar with fresh seafood,ya,ll are but,fresh seafood doesnt stink.I,m a long time in and offshore fisherman and if seafood smells like the proverbial fish, it isnt fresh.Fresh bait is always best


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive found some awhile back in my garage that were prob a year and a half old..There were 4 left..3 didnt look so good and 1 was fine..They do say biodegradable so im sure they deteriorate over time


----------

